# Some new baits



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello all,

Lure building season? 

I just got these off the wheel. I'll start in back.....

back left: Mini Tuff Shad w my Fluor Perch paint job. This angle shows the nice flash w the scales.

back right: Homemade flat body in my St Clair Musky pattern. I used 1/2 fencing board you get at the hardware store-cedar. It probably like 7"s long.

middle left: Homemade Oval Body-started w 3/4" cedar (before carving) in my fluor perch pattern. 5.5" long

middle right: Homemade flat body 5" using 1/2" cedar boards in a sucker pattern (black head & back)?...not sure what 2 call it.

front left: Homemade Oval Body-started w 3/4" cedar (before carving) 4.5" long. The same paint pattern as the prior bait mentioned (middle right), but I used a black/gold metallic on the face and back instead of solid black.

front right: Homemade 4" bait-started w 1/2 cedar. The contours are sort of 'in between" the flat body bait and oval baits (a little flatter than the oval bait & a little more oval than the flat bait)  This one has a little more size up by the head & a round lip.

Later,
Greg.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking baits...Love the paint patterns...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Greg, that is some very nice work right there. I'd be glad to be casting or trolling any one of those patterns on any given day.

I like the gold in the bars/stripes on the perch patterns. Those will definitely get mauled this coming season!


----------

